# Al's sports logan



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

So the other day i was setting in the range at Al's and while taking to Nate ,one of the store managers , ( women with Glasses ) i am leaving names off . She came in the Gun Range and went off at two employee's for no good reason . So i went on google and gave them a pore rating and explained why . A few days later i get a phone call from the owner . he was nice and offered me a employee discount and everything i buy . I told him that Al's has had a bad reputation as long as i have lived here because of the way management treats its employee's and refused the discount as the problem is not customer service IMO . and we ended the conversation . I did another review stating what i just mentioned and said i didn't think anything would change and was going to drop it . well a few days later Baby bear ( owners son ) catches me at the back door and asks why i shop there if i hate it so much , i explained that the customer service is great , but the management was bad to its employees as i notice . When then during our conversation he said that i could say what i wanted on a review or Utah wildlife. net , He mentioned he had read a post a few years ago on here were i wrote about hoping Sportsmen would giving then a run for there money . He then said if i did continue to give had reviews or say anything negative i would be asked to never return . Well , so that prompted me to give them another ONE star review and i explained my conversation with Baby bear . So if you say anything bad about Al's or give them a bad rating on Google or on here , they may threaten you to NOT return . Which IMO proved the point of my bad ratings of Al's management . Rod , Val and Nate have treated me exceptionally as has Bob and the rest of the guys in the archery dept . I have bought over 25 guns and one 1100.00 bow From them . They just lost me as a customer and most likely my sons and my friends also . The rumor about management sure is true IMO . anyway done with with Al's and time to move on to Cal Ranch and Sportsmen . they will always welcome you .


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I too have seen a few thing there with their management that I've raised my eye brows at. They do have a nice new store staffed mainly with college kids that may or may not have the expertise in a given area. In my little opinion, they have a few guns, but it seems like some REI knock off store.


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Ditto n everything you said! I WILL NOT shop at Al's! In early 2000's they weren't too bad. Then their big head and ego got the best of them. I have had friends and relatives work there, and the stories I have heard are ridiculous! I used to spend a lot of money there. Most of all of my spare, but I havent shopped there in nearly 10 years. I would drive to Riverdale Sportsmans or Cableas or Smith and Edwards, just to NOT support them.

They are overpriced too! I know first hand that at times when they would run out of ammo, they would send someone I know very well to Wal-Mart, buy a bunch of ammo and bring it back to the store and mark it up 15%.

Makes me wonder what other kind of stunts they pull..... 

The last time I shopped there, I wanted to buy a pair of Asolo Gore-Tex boots. They were out of my size int he Gore-Tex. Rather than be honest about it, the shoe manager sold me a pair of Asolo boots that were not Gore-Tex, but they assured me that they would still be water proof. Needless to say, I spent and entire fall with wet, soggy and cold feet.

At one time, a friend and I were going to open a fly fishing shop here in the valley. We had contacted all of the product reps. Checked into locations etc. When we talked to the reps, they all said that if we opened a shop that we would be their sole dealer for the valley cause of how much they all HATED doing business with Al's. We did not end up opening a shop for other reasons, but I really wanted to just to stick to Al's.

RobK, your sentiments are not an isolated experience. I think if it were not for the online market, Al's would be long gone. The sad thing is I remember when Al's was on 1st west as a kid, and i LOVED to go in, just to walk around. Salesperson would help me as a 8 year old like I was any other paying customer. I sure miss those days!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have seen them mark up the price of ammo days before a sale ,just to sell it 10% off +/- . Be sure to give them a review on Google .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Family owned business can be the worst , ethics seem to go right out the door when handed down from generation to generation . just about everyone in town will tell you that's the case here . with USU here they have a never ending labor pool of job hungry kids who will take the craps knowing it's short term .


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I stopped going to Al's a few years ago due to being treated like it way my privilege to give them my money. I express my displeasure as often as I can. Nice thing now is we have Sportsmans and Cal Ranch so I don't have to go there. I'd imagine if you do a search on this site you'll find a few of my rants.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Came to Cache Valley in 72- Nothing about ALs is new to me. I have had my run ins as a customer and thru community service- it ends up being.
There are a just a few times a year you go to Als
There are many times you go to Sportsman Warehouse
There are almost as many times you go to Walmart


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been buying stuff at Al's when they were still located on the corner of 1st West and Center, I've not had a bad experience there.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive been there a few times including way back when, my last visit nearly two years ago I was very impressed with teh stock of gun powder. It is unfortunate that you have had a bad experience, but I am not sure that this type of thread is in line with the purpose of this forum. Just as the same as we dont allow any commercial advertising I'm not sure that we should bashing on a company. Not disagreeing with your experience, I would likely want to do the same in your shoes, but there are numerous sites for that purpose. 
I would sure hope that the management would take your feedback to heart and realize that there are so many unhappy potential customers. I would think that they would have a built in advantage to capture the market being the locally owned shop and capitalize on that, how unfortunate that they take an adversarial position vs embracing someone willing to give them feedback and make them happy and thank them for taking the time to give them critical feedback for thelong term betterment of their firm and therefore their lifestyles as owners.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well said Huge. I think the bashing should end on this thread, take it to the proper place. It is unfortunate to have a bad experience, but----


----------

